
Ask HN: Future of Windows OS on Phone? - softwareman
What will be the future of this OS in mobile devices?
======
brudgers
In the short term, it will probably be a very distant third. In the long term,
as the wild west gets settled and mobile computing hardware stabilizes toward
longer life cycles, I think Microsoft will be more of a player in the business
world. BYOD works better when the mobile device is not the primary computing
interface within a business. As the mobile device becomes a primary computing
device for line of business applications, the vertical integration provided by
the Windows mobile platform provides serious advantages.

The competing operating systems are not driven by developer support because
the underlying businesses are hardware sales and data aggregation. Microsoft
is a tools company.

